# Browning Silver 3.5"



## ssm (Jan 12, 2009)

Do any of you have any thoughts or info on the Browning Silver 3.5"?

Any info would help.


Never shot one, but a guy had one at a hunt last year and loved the feel of the gun.

Sadler McGraw


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 12, 2009)

Sadler, Try over here too, Alot of these guys are very gun savy.
http://oldgobbler.com/TheForum/index.php?board=2.0
Good Luck!


----------



## Gadget (Jan 12, 2009)

Haven't held one but I'm sure is real nice gun. After hunting a couple seasons with a steadygrip pistol grip, don't think I'll ever go back to hunting without one, sooooo comfortable to hold for long periods.


----------



## icdedturkes (Jan 12, 2009)

trkyhntr70 said:


> Sadler, Try over here too, Alot of these guys are very gun savy.
> http://oldgobbler.com/TheForum/index.php?board=2.0
> Good Luck!


 I would agree and some Still target shooters are frequenters, including a current world champion who is a browning nut.


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 13, 2009)

ssm said:


> Do any of you have any thoughts or info on the Browning Silver 3.5"?
> 
> Any info would help.
> 
> ...



I got a Browning Silver about 9 months ago. I shot a Benilli Super 90 for a long long time so its taking me a while to get used to the new gun. Its got a funny grip feel to it. Im not sure what they call it but it sure is nice. I love it. Mine came with the Mossy Oak Duck Blind camo. It looks great. Sometimes wants to jam up when ejecting or feeding shells though. I think it just needs to be shot more and broken in so to speak.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 13, 2009)

bnew17 said:


> I got a Browning Silver about 9 months ago. I shot a Benilli Super 90 for a long long time so its taking me a while to get used to the new gun. Its got a funny grip feel to it. Im not sure what they call it but it sure is nice. I love it. Mine came with the Mossy Oak Duck Blind camo. It looks great. Sometimes wants to jam up when ejecting or feeding shells though. I think it just needs to be shot more and broken in so to speak.





Probably shooting too light a load or Dram


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 13, 2009)

My hunting bud shots one.  He loves it and he is one of the best wing shots I've ever had the pleasure of hunting with.


----------



## gobble157 (Jan 13, 2009)

I've got a Browning Gold NWTF 3.5 in Mossy Oak breakup and this gun is the bomb when shooting Nitros through it. I picked up the Browning Silver NWTF a couple of weeks ago and it felt the same to my Browning Gold. Only difference is right above the trigger it doesn't say Gold highlighted in gold. Great gun any way you look at it. Shoot a Rhino choke with Nitros and I promise a super nice patter. Check mine out...


----------



## Kevin Farr (Jan 14, 2009)

bnew17 said:


> I got a Browning Silver about 9 months ago. I shot a Benilli Super 90 for a long long time so its taking me a while to get used to the new gun. Its got a funny grip feel to it. Im not sure what they call it but it sure is nice. I love it. Mine came with the Mossy Oak Duck Blind camo. It looks great. Sometimes wants to jam up when ejecting or feeding shells though. I think it just needs to be shot more and broken in so to speak.





Gadget said:


> Probably shooting too light a load or Dram



You would think it would shoot and eject all shells without a problem for the money they cost and as good as they are supposed to be.  

Might be dirty and need to be cleaned, i.e.  disassembled and stripped.  Something doesn't sound right.  But what do I know, so check with a gun expert and get a more qualified opinion.


----------



## icdedturkes (Jan 14, 2009)

bnew17 said:


> I got a Browning Silver about 9 months ago. I shot a Benilli Super 90 for a long long time so its taking me a while to get used to the new gun. Its got a funny grip feel to it. Im not sure what they call it but it sure is nice. I love it. Mine came with the Mossy Oak Duck Blind camo. It looks great. Sometimes wants to jam up when ejecting or feeding shells though. I think it just needs to be shot more and broken in so to speak.



I have an x2 and essentially the working parts are interchangeable. I have put thousands and thousands of rounds through it up north here shooting geese. 

I have found my x2 is very particular with the type of oil and how much you use. I have had better luck with a heavier gun oil such as the one that come in kits, than spray lighter oils such as Rem Oil. Put a couple a drops in each slide rail as well as a lil on the plunger in the back of the action.


----------

